# View new content



## yello (13 Aug 2010)

Threads are appearing more than once in 'view new content' ('My Content' also).

It's more noticeable on the 2nd, 3rd etc pages, not so often on the first. Maybe I should log on more frequently 

No biggy, just mentioning it.


----------



## Panter (13 Aug 2010)

Just to note, I also get this.

Some days worse than others (it seems)


----------



## slugonabike (13 Aug 2010)

Me too


----------



## Ravenbait (13 Aug 2010)

I've noticed this a lot.

Sam


----------



## Shaun (13 Aug 2010)

If there are multiple new posts on a thread, they are shown individually in the results, which is why you'll sometimes see duplicates or more.

Unfortunately the confusion arises because the information displayed in the listings is exactly the same for each entry. Ideally it should show different post date/time information for each post, but it doesn't at the moment.

This is another of the idiosyncrasies of the new software, but one that has been mentioned in the developers forum and may well be ironed-out in future updates.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## yello (14 Aug 2010)

Cheers Shaun, that makes sense. As I said, no biggy and nice to know the reason.


----------

